# Soundproofed Compressor Housing?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Last year we started using the garage as a part of the haunt, so I begged my neighbor to let me put the compressor in his garage. He said no problem. Ran the lines and Worked great!

This year with all of the new additions we probably need one on each side of the house. My neighbor said no problem again, but the other side is a family that, let's just say that they don't leave the house on Halloween 'cause it's "the devil's birthday". I tell you they absolutely LOVE me. LOL

Has anybody tried building an enclosure for a compressor before. I figure it would need venting, but I really want to dampen the noise somewhat. 5 HP and pretty loud!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

good question....I have been thinking about that also....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I was thinking about this as well...
I was thinking maybe building a cover out of that pink foam everyone uses?
But i'm not sure if that would do much good...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's a thread that was done here that may be helpful:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=139007&highlight=air+compressor#post139007


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanx SI this helps a lot! I guess great minds and all that. I don't see any final solutions though. What did people end up trying?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Build a 4 sided enclosure (top and 3 sides). The open side facing away from your haunt.
Use left over foam on the inside for your noise barrier.
You need to remember that your compressor is air cooled and ventilation is very important.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I built an enclosure for a compressor I was using for my fish room. Well, it quieted it down, but I didn't leave enough ventilation, and it damaged the wiring on the compressor. The heat made all of the insulation on the wiring brittle.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Vlad,

How much ventilation did you leave? Mine will be outside. It usually is in the high 30's or low 40's on the 31st (here in Eastern Washington anyway). I'm not worried about overheating, just not getting enough air movement.

Jeff, 

I kind of like the idea of a 3-sider. It could be more of a sound reflector than a housing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most definitely BiB. 
I think it is your only option.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Just fyi....we did this last year with the 3 sides and the top. We covered the inside with foam and it worked fairly well. Didnt completely kill the noise but it quieted it down quite a bit.....


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

We used 4" thick Styrofoam from a old warehouse roof, we tried the 3 sides and roof but there is still a lot of noise that came out the back, so the next year we covered all sides and that was the ticket, I was worried about heat at first but it was unfounded, but I do live in upper Indiana and we have very crisp nights on Halloween.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

I'm no expert on air compressors or the amount of cooling/air circulation they require to not overheat. I'm in upstate NY so 10/31 is generally very cool.

That said, I do know soundproofing quite well. I've built a few vocal & foley booths for my recording studio(s) over the years.

Obviously where air escapes, so does sound. I understand that it's necessary to have a hose run from the unit, but does it actually _need_ to have one entire side wide open? If so, I'd position slanted vents on that side so the sound is directed downward, as for the other 3 sides & top... After building the walls, caulk _all _cracks and line the walls with celotex soundstop. It is quite effective. After the soundstop, I'd put mattress eggcrate bedding on all walls & ceiling and roll up extra in the corners, as low end frequencies will accumulate reverberate in the corners and amplify.. Being that this requires an open side, it's not possible to be sound _proof_, but the design I just described will be quite effective when the open end is away from your attraction and preferably the entire thing (tank & housing) is either outdoors on the ground, or raised above the same floor as your attraction (ie; on a platform) ... As low frequencies travel through _surfaces_ just as easily as air and space. Another good idea is a rubberized mat like they sell for garages.... Rubber deadens wonderfully.

*Here's a diagram: *










Good luck!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanx DS. 

This expands on (and details better) where I was heading with this. It will be in back of the house on grass (to limit vibration). 

As to temp, I'm in Southern WA. You and I are about the same lattitude, so it's probably about the same. I used to live in the New London, CT area. I envy you. Upstate NY in the fall is one of God's gifts to the world.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello 
I have an idea for you.... how about a SILENT compressor?
Have a look here; this is an AIRBRUSH artist supply store. Some of the artists I know use these because they have to work in the open and even in Mall hallways where noise would not be a good thing.

http://www.bearair.com/products.asp?dept=1148

and different models
http://www.bearair.com/departments.asp?dept=1099


----------

